# How to get a smoother canter?



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

My mare does the same thing alot. Just work with him to build up the muscles is what I've been told. Also I have been "butt roping" my mare and that has helped tremendously! I don't have a video/picture of me doing it right now but when I go home and work with her this weekend I can take a video/pic and post it so you can see what I mean. This doesn't work with all horses some do not like it at all (my old horse was one ha) Hope this helped!


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks so much! I would love for you to send me the video  It is super hard for me to tell when he is doing it, if he goes fast he usually won't (hand gallop) lol but if he goes slow he will do it all the time 


kate114 said:


> My mare does the same thing alot. Just work with him to build up the muscles is what I've been told. Also I have been "butt roping" my mare and that has helped tremendously! I don't have a video/picture of me doing it right now but when I go home and work with her this weekend I can take a video/pic and post it so you can see what I mean. This doesn't work with all horses some do not like it at all (my old horse was one ha) Hope this helped!


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

Yea sounds like my mare...we've only been butt roping maybe like 2-3 weeks and I have already seen an improvement. Most of it just has to do with building the muscles (the correct ones) and to get the horse to understand how to be collected and balanced at the same time. Out of curiosity how old is your horse?


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for that! He is 17. I have been trying to get him in shape the last year and a half I have had him. He didn't know anything when I got him. How often do you do it? How old is your horse?


kate114 said:


> Yea sounds like my mare...we've only been butt roping maybe like 2-3 weeks and I have already seen an improvement. Most of it just has to do with building the muscles (the correct ones) and to get the horse to understand how to be collected and balanced at the same time. Out of curiosity how old is your horse?


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

My mare is only 6 so she is still trying to figure out where everything on her body is when she is cantering lol. But I actually haven't been riding her at all since I've started this. I would do it every day maybe every other if I lived at home but since I am currently away at college I only get the chance to work with her on the weekend. But you could alternate this with riding if you wanted. If you do butt rope do not ride the same day this is a good enough work out for him since all you do during it is canter.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks! I go out three days a week and I will go out 4 once gas prices are done. I am excited to see the video! 


kate114 said:


> My mare is only 6 so she is still trying to figure out where everything on her body is when she is cantering lol. But I actually haven't been riding her at all since I've started this. I would do it every day maybe every other if I lived at home but since I am currently away at college I only get the chance to work with her on the weekend. But you could alternate this with riding if you wanted. If you do butt rope do not ride the same day this is a good enough work out for him since all you do during it is canter.


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

It will probably be up either Saturday afternoon if I have time after working her or Sunday once I get back up here to school. I can tell you now the quality will not be the best...its hard to record while working with her lol and nobody is going to be home this weekend to help me. Ha. I hope all of this will help you and your boy.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Lol thats ok  Thanks!


kate114 said:


> It will probably be up either Saturday afternoon if I have time after working her or Sunday once I get back up here to school. I can tell you now the quality will not be the best...its hard to record while working with her lol and nobody is going to be home this weekend to help me. Ha. I hope all of this will help you and your boy.


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Pics of butt roping...video to follow*

This is how you run the rope thru the bridle...you need a snaffle it will be easier on the horses mouth. You always go from inside to out.








Run through the stirrup, towards the back.








The rope has to be above the hocks, ALWAYS, otherwise the horse could get tangled and hurt.








These last two pictures are just of the rope. My dad made this one for my sister and I. I will have to ask my sister how she measured the horse to get the size of the rope because I'm not sure about that part. But you can get this kind of rope (and the fittings) at TSC or anywhere that sells rope.
















Don't look at my mare!  She is super dirty, I took these after I worked her this morning.


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

How big of an area do you work him in, when you are working on his loping?


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Video*

Let me know if this video helped at all. With this you canter the horse the whole time...you could long trot too if he doesn't want to canter I guess, you just have to make sure the rope does not get below the hocks or else you could have a huge problem! 

Sorry its kinda small I forgot to tell my friend to hold the phone sideways.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you! Yes, how long is the rope?  Do you do this when you are riding or just lounging?


kate114 said:


> This is how you run the rope thru the bridle...you need a snaffle it will be easier on the horses mouth. You always go from inside to out.
> View attachment 91822
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

indoor is 55 by 150
outdoor is 150 by 150  


PaintedFury said:


> How big of an area do you work him in, when you are working on his loping?


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow! Your horse looks great  Thanks so much! I am excited to try this!!


kate114 said:


> Let me know if this video helped at all. With this you canter the horse the whole time...you could long trot too if he doesn't want to canter I guess, you just have to make sure the rope does not get below the hocks or else you could have a huge problem!
> 
> Sorry its kinda small I forgot to tell my friend to hold the phone sideways.
> 
> ...


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

You said that he could maintain the leads in both fore and hind quarters at a hand gallop, correct?

Have you tried letting him hand gallop a fairly good sized circle, and slowly decrease the size and speed until you are in a lope. Use your seat and voice to slow him instead of the reins.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

for the most part, but if I turn him tighter he breaks into doing that


PaintedFury said:


> You said that he could maintain the leads in both fore and hind quarters at a hand gallop, correct?
> 
> Have you tried letting him hand gallop a fairly good sized circle, and slowly decrease the size and speed until you are in a lope. Use your seat and voice to slow him instead of the reins.


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

have you had his back checked? If his back is out of alignment, that could affect his ability to carry himself properly in the lope.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

I have asked the vet about it awhile ago and she thinks it is due to muscle, getting older and have not cantered in 5-10 years previous to when I got him.


PaintedFury said:


> have you had his back checked? If his back is out of alignment, that could affect his ability to carry himself properly in the lope.


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

Just another thought, saddle fit could also affect his ability to lope properly.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

I have checked that too, even bareback he does it.


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

Let me measure the rope when I go out and feed tonight. I can also talk to my sister (whenever I can get her to answer! Lol) and ask how she originally figured out how long to make the rope as It was originally made to fit her gelding.


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh I forgot to tell you only do this while lunging.  and remember don't start by doing it for a long time, it will be a lot of work if he isn't used to cantering a lot and will tire quickly. I suggest maybe 5-7 min each way to start and the move up from there when you think he's ready.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks so much! I am excited to try this! I wanted to use a lounge line but that may be too long, my horse is 15.2-15.3hh. SO soon do they start doing it correctly under saddle? 


kate114 said:


> Oh I forgot to tell you only do this while lunging.  and remember don't start by doing it for a long time, it will be a lot of work if he isn't used to cantering a lot and will tire quickly. I suggest maybe 5-7 min each way to start and the move up from there when you think he's ready.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

How long is the rope?


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh shoot! I forgot to measure.  I'll have to have my mom do it tomorrow. I am SOOO sorry! My mare was super naughty today so everything was forgotten, except how mad I was at her ha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Haha, It's Okay  I just wanted to try it tomorrow but I can try it on Wednesday


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

subbing my boy will be doing this too! 

Katie- how does going be hind the back legs help (or what is the effect of doing this), i have done this type of thing but i have never gone all the way to the back legs


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

It just puts pressure on them to remind them they need to keep their legs underneith them while cantering..which goes along with the helping them to be balanced at the canter. Does that help? I'm not really sure how to explain it any better. Haha 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah that makes since to me! I cant wait to try this, also to hear what size rope you use. What size was your horse in the video?


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hopefully ill beable to go off that and find a rope accordingly my horse is 14H


----------



## 1997magic (Mar 14, 2012)

One way I've found that keeps a horse on the correct leads is loping a counter canter. I lope a counter canter for a few laps around the arena. That makes the horse a little uncomftorable so he wants to take the correct lead. Then you ask him for a flying lead change and he will usually do it willingly and correctly. As for slowing a horse down, With my mare I hold on her face while still kicking with my legs. It works for her, but I have never tried it on other horses.


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

She is around 15-15.2 and I'll post the size of the rope as soon as my mom sends me the measurements! I wish I wasn't 2 hours from home or I would have already posted it for you guys.


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh! Black beauty...I have no idea what made me think of this. But another thing that you might want to try is backing your horse up a hill. That will help build muscles in his hind end. (my sister had to do this with her gelding) and it seemed to work with him.


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

Casey02 said:


> Hopefully ill beable to go off that and find a rope accordingly my horse is 14H


You can make the rope the length that I use and then always shorten it. I'm not quite sure how my sister measures the horse to make the rope in the first place so I can't help on that. All I know is that it fits my mate perfectly. Lol


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey guys! My Butt rope is 18 feet from ring to ring. Youll want it a bit longer, as you have to add the rings urself. Does that make sense? Can measure your horse in the area it Would go and add about 6 inches to the measurement. I hope that makes sense to you guys!!!


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks  Lol I will try that!


kate114 said:


> Oh! Black beauty...I have no idea what made me think of this. But another thing that you might want to try is backing your horse up a hill. That will help build muscles in his hind end. (my sister had to do this with her gelding) and it seemed to work with him.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Where can you get a rope that long? LOL What do you mean add the rings yourself? 
What about the 6 inches?


kate114 said:


> Hey guys! My Butt rope is 18 feet from ring to ring. Youll want it a bit longer, as you have to add the rings urself. Does that make sense? Can measure your horse in the area it Would go and add about 6 inches to the measurement. I hope that makes sense to you guys!!!


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

I just don't know how tight it should be


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

You can get some rope at a place like TSC. And you have to put the hooks and stuff on the rope. You can't buy one of these at a tack store or any thing and the 6 inches will give you the length you need after you put the clips/hooks on the ends. 

Also make sure you just use a snaffle or something not too harsh while you're lunging/butt roping.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks so much  How tight should it be? Is their a rule? lol


kate114 said:


> You can get some rope at a place like TSC. And you have to put the hooks and stuff on the rope. You can't buy one of these at a tack store or any thing and the 6 inches will give you the length you need after you put the clips/hooks on the ends.
> 
> Also make sure you just use a snaffle or something not too harsh while you're lunging/butt roping.


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

You don't want it super tight because it wont let the horse move. But if it's too loose it will fall down below the hocks. Its kinda a guessing thing. But measure the horse and add 6in like I said earlier and it should be good. Sorry I can't help more with that. It may just be a trial and error thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

No, you have helped so much!  When did you start to notice a difference? Do you just put it on before the canter or the walk and trot too?


kate114 said:


> You don't want it super tight because it wont let the horse move. But if it's too loose it will fall down below the hocks. Its kinda a guessing thing. But measure the horse and add 6in like I said earlier and it should be good. Sorry I can't help more with that. It may just be a trial and error thing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

Black Beauty 94 said:


> No, you have helped so much!  When did you start to notice a difference? Do you just put it on before the canter or the walk and trot too?


I started noticing a difference maybe like a week or two after I started. And only do it at the canter, so make sure your horse is warmed up good before you put it on.  And if he isn't in good shape don't do this for very long. I started out at like 5 min each way and gradually moved the time up.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

I will  thanks so much! Is their any way to make a lounge line work out of it?


kate114 said:


> I started noticing a difference maybe like a week or two after I started. And only do it at the canter, so make sure your horse is warmed up good before you put it on.  And if he isn't in good shape don't do this for very long. I started out at like 5 min each way and gradually moved the time up.


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

Um there might be...youre gonna just have to try haha. you may need two to make it long enough tho...but thats just a guess.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks so much! I am going to try it in the next week and see how it goes. I can't thank you enough!


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

Youre welcome! Message me or something and let me know how it goes for you!


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

I will for sure


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh i cant wait to try this  i hope all is well, and black beauty let me know how yours comes along! Thanks a bunch kate


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

You're welcome Casey! Let me know how it works out for you also! And you guys are more than welcome to message me with any questions and I'll try to help as best as I can!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ill keep that in mind!


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

I tried it today, didn't work so well  I think backing up the hill really works though!


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

Black Beauty 94 said:


> I tried it today, didn't work so well  I think backing up the hill really works though!


Aww! I'm sorry that it didn't work!  I hope you can get him loping/cantering well tho!


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh! Another thing you might want to do is have a chiropractor out (if you have the money) he may be out in his hips/back and that could be causing him pain while loping/cantering. (just another one of my random thoughts haha)


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't know how else too


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Do you know an aprox. amount that it costs to have a chrioprator out?


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

It will depend on the chiropractor. I believe ours was around $100...not 100% sure tho it's been a few years since we've needed her to come out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

That helps i have never had one come out and im thinking about it if i can find one haha


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks guys, I think I will just keep having to work with him!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I can't make myself read some of these posts. I find some of the suggestions as putting the cart before the horse.

I will say that I have had horses brought to me with such problems. My first course of training involves getting a vet involved. Many horses who are unable to maintain a lead behind, I have found, have some sort of *spinal injury or discomfort*. Not in the muscles, but in the skeletal system. Just as many humans have back discomfort that controls OUR way of moving, horses have that and more. The very fact that we place so much pressure on their spine is much of the cause.

Horses swapping leads in the back is a true sign of discomfort. Sometimes, it can be alleviated by careful vet/chiro/massage intervention. Sometimes just better fitting tack and better riding can help.

I think some of the training suggestions being offered are totally ignoring what is likely the base of all of these problems.

End of rant.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Agree whole heartedly with Allison's post above. 

It it is not a spinal issue, or a saddle fit issue, the next most likely culprit is weak stifle or hind end conformation. 

The FIRST step, before you do anything else, is to get a thorough vet exam. I would not have a chiropracter work on the horse without getting a vet's opinion first. There is way, way too much potential to do real damage to the horse to do anything else, treatment or training wise, without a vet's opinion. 

The solution to weak or slipping stifles is to increase fitness by doing slow, steady hill work at a walk and trot. There is no quick fix for this problem, and some of the suggestions made in this thread frankly alarm me. 

No one can diagnose a physical problem or a training problem over the internet from a written description. 

Consult a vet before you do *anything* else.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Some interesting reading!

SpinalVet : Spinal Problems in Horses


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

THe vet is coming out soon to see and i will go from there. I asked about the cost of a chrio because that is my next step


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks,
I have had the vet look at multiple times and she says it is not a spinal problem and his saddle fits great.

He has a amazing trot and great walk but it seems he doesn't know how to collect himself in the canter.

The vet said it was due to lack of muscle and nothing else. 

He is a very healthy horse so I know that spinal problems aren't the case.
Thanks for the info though 


Allison Finch said:


> I can't make myself read some of these posts. I find some of the suggestions as putting the cart before the horse.
> 
> I will say that I have had horses brought to me with such problems. My first course of training involves getting a vet involved. Many horses who are unable to maintain a lead behind, I have found, have some sort of *spinal injury or discomfort*. Not in the muscles, but in the skeletal system. Just as many humans have back discomfort that controls OUR way of moving, horses have that and more. The very fact that we place so much pressure on their spine is much of the cause.
> 
> ...


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks, I will countinue to do uphill work 



maura said:


> Agree whole heartedly with Allison's post above.
> 
> It it is not a spinal issue, or a saddle fit issue, the next most likely culprit is weak stifle or hind end conformation.
> 
> ...


----------



## digggin (Mar 15, 2012)

So is this something you started your horse with to get her collected. My horse is 14 and has no idea about collection. I was curious if this is something that could help him develop his hind end.


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

You could totally do this with your boy. My sister does it with her 16yo gelding all the time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

Buy a gaited horse.  Helpful right!


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Casey02, what did the vet say? How do you get your horse balanced everyone?


----------



## flyingchange1991 (Mar 27, 2012)

facinating do you lunge her with the butt rope or do you ride her with the butt rope? my girl has so much trouble figuring out where her feet need to go, a lot of time she will spontaneously lead change


> Yea sounds like my mare...we've only been butt roping maybe like 2-3 weeks and I have already seen an improvement. Most of it just has to do with building the muscles (the correct ones) and to get the horse to understand how to be collected and balanced at the same time.
> 
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/how-get-smoother-canter-116333/#ixzz1qQZybCFz


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

You just lunge with it. It has done wonders with her. She doesn't crossfire or swap leads as much and she now gets the concept of where her feet need to go. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyingchange1991 (Mar 27, 2012)

knarly! i might try that this weekend!


----------

